# is the basildon show on



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

can any1 tell me if the basildon show is on this year and if so do u know the date 4 it thank u ??


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

As far as i'm aware it's still on.
Will probably be late Sept.
You going to the barking one?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Its the 21st September I believe, it's unannounced as of yet though.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Its the 21st September I believe, it's unannounced as of yet though.


 
Can anyone tell me the location of the Basildon one??

I know about the Barking one and im all ready for that, but I havent been able to find the venue for the Basildon one.

Thanks


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

*ERAC show*

I believe its at the same place as last year:
BAE sports hall
Gardiners Way
Basildon


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

kingsnake said:


> I believe its at the same place as last year:
> BAE sports hall
> Gardiners Way
> Basildon


 
Thanks Kingsnake, thats another entry for my diary!:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

should be a good day out.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes it's on. Yes it'll be the same location as last year and it will be the 21st September


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

because its a leap year... otherwise it would be the 22nd


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

*cool*

yer should be cool bought a wicked desert king last year


----------



## spyder (May 26, 2008)

we'll be there, nice to have something a bit closer to home for a change


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey there, 

Didnt want to clog up the board with a new thread so I thought Id bump this on up because my questions are regarding the Basildon show (my first ever one yaaay) 

I have two questions :

1.Are shows generally quite cheap?

2. What sort of species can I expect to be there?

Cheers guys and dolls :notworthy:


----------

